# Ben Pearson Hawk



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Don - 

Go to www.archeryarchieves.com and drill down to the BP section and go through the different years. 

Disclaimer: That site had a virus problem years ago, and while I think it's been cleaned up, no guarantees.

Viper1 out.


----------



## SkookumDon (Oct 19, 2002)

*BP Hawk*

I had already tried that. The bow's not listed anywhere.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

I never had any luck their with my hawk either. Let me know if you find out anything


----------



## SkookumDon (Oct 19, 2002)

*BP Hawk*

I did find an old post from someone who stated the Ben Pearson Hawk was made in the late 60s and early 70s; there there were 2 models the Hawk I and II. The II was of a little nicer wood and had top overlays. I've owned and collected Ben Pearsons since the mid-1960s on, and don't recall the Hawk at all. Looking at it, it is clearly an entry level short hunting bow.


----------



## SkookumDon (Oct 19, 2002)

P.S. The hawk also includes the model number (7030). I don't think these were added to the bows until after Ben Pearson sold the company in 1968


----------



## SkookumDon (Oct 19, 2002)

Correction: The model number was 7370.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

thats about as far as I could ever narrow it down as well. Mines as plain a bow as you could get, but she sure likes me and me her


----------



## SkookumDon (Oct 19, 2002)

*BP Hawk*

Nice bow. Still looks brand new


----------



## chewie146 (Nov 17, 2010)

This is an old thread. However, I just got a BP Hawk from my dad. It's got blond wood and is plainer than trapperDave's. It must be a "type I." It shoots well, but it has some horizontal cracks in the varnish on the limbs. It's superficial, but it happened when my dad drew it back years ago while hunting in sub-zero weather.


----------



## Yojimbo (Dec 6, 2010)

I have an old BP Hawk with the model number on it. I believe its vintage is late 60's. 

Its actually a sweet shooting bow. Mine is 52" 45# @ 28". Its light, quick handling & feels good in the hand. The only negative thing I can say about it is it really starts to stack at about 30" (I am a 32" draw) consequently I dont shoot it very often.


----------

